
Plausible Deniability Service - siliconc0w
A service which deletes any data stored with it within a configurable time period unless you check in. (optionally it could do the opposite and email it out)<p>Does it already exist? Any takers?  It&#x27;s like the only application that doesn&#x27;t have to be used to be of use.
======
krapp
Problem is... how do you trust the service not to make its own backups of your
data before deleting it?

Though I guess you could still encrypt everything.

~~~
Q4273j3b
Even then (1) the users would have to be diligent & savvy enough to encrypt
everything themselves _before_ passing it to the service (remember Lavabit?),
and (2) the service still hoovers up your metadata.

Eh. Idk siliconc0w, it just seems like a great way for people pretending to be
Jason Bourne to get into trouble for destroying evidence. Average person
doesn't need the computer equiv of a bug-out bag. Encrypted hard drive upon
shutdown + encrypted backups is way more than enough for the average person
doing average un-Bourne stuff.

------
slashdotaccount
Dammit congress, you are causing enough problems already without specialized
software to help you.

